# Visual Studio .net (help!!!!!!!!!)



## popper1987 (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anybody.....seen the learnvisualstudio.net videos..........
r they any good......

because i was keen on buying its subscription!!!!


please...help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup.........Those r really grt vids.
I'll say collect MSDN Libs. Nothing is better than MSDN Libs


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

popper1987 said:


> Has anybody.....seen the learnvisualstudio.net videos..........
> r they any good......
> 
> because i was keen on buying its subscription!!!!
> ...



*www.learnvisualstudio.net/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> *www.learnvisualstudio.net/



Post of the year


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Post of the year


निआ....


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Post of the year



Thanks


----------



## vakulkumarmore (Jul 24, 2009)

Subscription to the site is well worth !! 

Also, try to practice Virtual Labs from Microsoft for free ...

Vakul Kumar More.
*vakul.wordpress.com


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## koolsia (Aug 31, 2009)

is it ok to use the enterprise version of vb.net to make a software for a small company?


----------



## nikhilbhatia (Sep 16, 2009)

ya  u can use them to create softwares but do buy a original package if u are starting working with it as it will provide some small additions in it. and never gives the problem in case it corrupts and u reinstall it as i have experienced.....


----------

